# new male (sister's fault). He's pink?



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

My sister has enjoyed coming over to see my guys & yesterday while at the lfs she found this pink spotted guy. I haven't ever seen one like this....


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i like the last picture hes a beauty


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

He is very curious. He stares at everything that comes near the tank. He is especially interested in my phone. It's sitting beside him and he is really staring...not moving at all. If I move it, he follows and then flares at it.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol silly fishy


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He's a dalmatian, probably.  They're one of my favorite types. I love their little red spots. Cute fish!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I am pretty smitten with him myself. I told her no more...but of course she saw him and thought "Tracy needs this fish". lol. His spots are all blue/black. I keep sneaking over to see if he's changed color at all. Nope. Pink w/ blue spots. He reminds me of a little dog.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*grabby hands* want! orange dals! my true weakness! everyone's so lucky to be able to find them so easily!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He looks like my pink guy Sakura. Pink is quite a manly colour, I'm sure of it  He's gorgeous, your sis chose well.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> "Tracy needs this fish".


:lol:
_It's only one more....just oooone more...:lol:_;-)


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

haha! That's what she said too. "You already have another tank set up....what was that for anyway except another fish?" I said "It was in case anyone got sick." Her "Oh....well, now you have a pretty pink fish." She's a character. Course, her and my mom were making fun of me saying I am obsessed w pets. First dogs, now these fish.  It's true though, when I was a kid, I would collect bugs from the abandon lots in the area, put them in a bug catcher (critter keeper) and thought I was taking care of them. sigh. lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Real mean wear pink LOL... I love dals  I don't know if yours would be considered "orange" lol, but he's def got some dal gene in him! I love the combination of colors he's got... of course I'm a female... so pink is ok


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

'orange dals' range anywhere from pure crayon orange, to pinky orange, to what i called "light gold", to nearly white. :d the orange just fades over time(something i'm gonna hafta play with when i start breeding. :d). x3

again... *grabby hands* so pretty! ;A;


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

The more I watch, the prettier he gets. She paid .......................$3.49 for him.  Yay!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

salamander dal??


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

/drools. He's lovely! I love the story about him chasing down the cell phone. He is totally showing that phone who is boss.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's sooo pretty! Your sister knows how to spot a great betta! (I LOVE the pic of his face all flared at the camera. Soo cute!)

I agree with everyone: What's one more? Betta's are like books: You can't have just one.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

He is a bit cocky. Anything that goes near the tank is gonna be flared at, then he will kind of strut around like "ha, my tank". He def has the most personality of any of my fish. He reminds me of Robert D in taxidriver...."You talkin to me?" He gives that stare...like "I know your not talking to me". lol


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol! Love it.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's cute!
I've never seen a pink betta like that, cool ~


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

He's stunning! I've never seen anything like him before!! <3


----------

